# Sick time un states that have it



## countingsheep (Jan 12, 2022)

So I am curious I know that sick time accrues to a certain point but does it also expire when its not used? Half of my sicktime has vanished and I havent used any of it since our state made it mandatory or whatever. With omicron wioing my store out this makes me pretty angry :/


----------



## countingsheep (Jan 12, 2022)

Ah nevermind think I answered my own question. My stste allows a certain amount to roll over. Im assuming thsts why half vanished. Funny though i dont think that happened last year. Im going to dig a bit. Terrible timing for this thoguh 🙄


----------



## LUNCHpod (Jan 12, 2022)

Yeah, in WA I lost about 50 hours last year (bumped down to 80), and haven't looked, but guessing it was about 60 this. I guess losing over $2000 worth of pay is what I get for being a good employee and not calling out


----------

